# Kettenschmierung bei Neu-Bike



## Paradoxusus (26. Oktober 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich habe eine Frage. Wenn man sich z.B. über bike-discount.de ein neues Komplettrad bestellt, kommt dieses doch mit einer Art Grundschmierung an Kette und Kassette. 

Dieses "Fett" fühlt sich etwas klebrig an und ist farblos.

Jetzt sagte mir ein Bekannter das es sich dabei um eine Art Montage- Konservierungsfett handelt, welches sich nicht dafür eignet damit zu fahren. Mann sollte es mit Kettenentfetter ablösen und die Kette nach einer Reinigung mit dem gewohnten Schmiermittel seiner Wahl behandeln.

Stimmt das?


----------



## tillibebek (26. Oktober 2012)

Höre ich zum ersten Mal. 

War sogar zur Nachmontage (weil ich paar kleinere Feinjustierungen an Bremse und Schaltung nicht hinbekommen habe) bei einem Radon Service-Partner vor Ort und der sagte, dass die Kette so genug geschmiert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (26. Oktober 2012)

auch noch nie gehört 

woher hat denn dein Bekannter das???


----------



## Ferkelmann (26. Oktober 2012)

So ein Quatsch.
Losfahren und dann regelmäßig weiterpflegen.


----------



## Paradoxusus (26. Oktober 2012)

Genau bin ich mir nicht sicher. Er meinte der Servicepartner der das Bike bei seiner Bestellung montiert und eingerichtet hat, hätte ihm das gesagt.


----------



## Ferkelmann (26. Oktober 2012)

Und warum hat er das dann nicht gemacht, würde doch zur Erstmontage gehören?
Also ich habe sowas auch noch nie gehört. Mach Dir mal keinen Kopf


----------



## potsdamradler (26. Oktober 2012)

> eine Art Montage-* Konservierungsfett*


Gab's früher mal.. Lass das Fett in der Kette!


----------



## Paradoxusus (26. Oktober 2012)

OK danke euch.

Ich werde es dran lassen


----------



## duc-mo (27. Oktober 2012)

Fett ist der Bessere Schmierstoff. Öl ist nach dem ersten Regenguss runter die Grundschmierung wird dann durchs Fett sichergestellt. Wenn du dir einen Gefallen tun willst, dann lass es drauf und kümmer dich nicht um eine "dreckige" Kette!


----------

